# Fishing at AL point W/ pics



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

My son and I went with a friend and his boy out to Alabama Point today to try the flounders. I caught a couple small grouper and a damn ray, but the highlight to our morning was the 36" bonnet shark. We found one nice school of ewlys at about 7am, right off the rocks (which were very slippery). When I threw the cast net I slipped off balance and kerplunked right between the rocks, gouging my palm and slicing my ankle.That was the only bait school we saw this morning. No more anywhere on the shoreline. We caught the shark and the ray off of a 6" fish that resembled a lady fish. Everything else was landed off suffocated ewlys (forgot the aerator). I ended up with two flounder ( a 17" and 14") and a slot red (19.5")to take home.:takephoto


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont know...........but that is great getting a kid out there fishing......i bet he will be hooked now:letsdrink


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I cant see the pics without the links, can you?


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Atta boy for taking your son with you. You are shaping him into the man he will become by giving your time to him. These are days that you can't get back once they are gone, so spend every minute with him that you can. He won't forget it and you are building memories for the both of you. I'm not saying that you shouldn't spend time with adult friends/buddies...just don't neglect your kids because of them. I lost my middle son in July of '06 in a car accident (he was 19 1/2). We spent many days outdoors together (all of us) on the water and in the woods. I praise the Lord for the times we had together building memories. This why I try to encourage as many people, especially us fathers, to spend as much time with our children as possible...there is no promise of tomorrow. Again, I applaud you for taking your son fishing and thanks for posting your report and your pictures.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I spend a LOt of time with my boys. I have sole custody and their moms live in Illinois, so they get quite a bit of Father Son time. I couldn't imagine anything different. I can't understand how some father's could just abandon their children and not be torn up about it. My oldest, 7yrs., comes fishing with me as often as possible, without missing school ofcourse. It is up to the father's of today to guide the outdoorsmen of tomorrow. Without us doing our duty to instill in our young ones the values and practices needed to preserve the sport, the dream of a retirement full of nothing but relaxing and fishing will never be a reality:letsdrink


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are great pictures! Your boys look like they're having a great time, and kudos to you for sharing the experience with them. :clap


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish them boys had a good time i bet


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

can you guys see the pics without the links? I can't, so I'm wondering if its just my computer:doh


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

No the pics in the post just show up as the dreaded red X. The links work though. Thanks for sharing by the way.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats to you on the fish but even more for getting your little guys involved!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch..........the rocks do look dangerous.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

dumb question but wheres alabama point?:doh....by the way NICE fish


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *specslayer (10/23/2008)*dumb question but wheres alabama point?:doh....by the way NICE fish


It's not a dumb? if you've never been there ;-)

It's a mile west of the FL/AL state line, on the west side of Perdido Pass.

Actually those pics were taken on the east side of the Pass which is technically named "Florida Point". But ditto, NICE looking fish and slippery looking rocks! Those must have been the ones underwater earlier this summer that were drag-lined back to shore. Hopefully the algae will bake and fall off of them soon (BEFORE somebody gets hurt bad :banghead


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Bonnet shark? Never heard of one ,but I did see one about 6' long at the sikes this summer.I thought it was some type of hammerhead.Cool pics,thanks!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

The Bonnet is in the Hammerhead family. I didn't know exactly what it was when we caught it, but after researching discovered that not only is it related to the hammerhead, but it is found from here to the southern tip of S. America and run on average at 3.4feet, so this one was about average for the species. They swim in schools of 10 to 20, which explains the cutoffs that morning on the unleadered lines.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

hey pier, thanks for the correction. I thought both sides were Alabama point:doh. And yes, those are the rocks that were drug back to shore, and the majority of the algea is off of them, however where the waves hit them the algea is flourishing. I discovered also that they are quite sharp, so careful to all who tread out there


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You've got the right mind set. I cheerish all the memories of fishing with my son and our grandchildren! I've caught the Bonnets out of the Surf in Grayton around 2 1/2' a few times. I used to buy us those water shoes when we'd fish the jettys so we wouldn't slip. Great pic with the Redfish and your son, plus the stringer looked like a good dinner!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah


----------

